# Spinach Dip



## mrsmac (Jul 7, 2005)

Spinach Dip (A party favourite)
1pkt frozen spinach ( defrosted and drained)
1pkt spring vegetable soup mix (dry)
300ml sour cream
1 cup mayonaise
2 finely chopped shallots/spring onions
1 large cob loaf of bread.
Method
 Cut a hole in the top and hollow out middle of cob loaf (save to dip with later.) Mix all other ingredients in bowl then chill. 
To serve fill cob with dip and arrange left over bread and some other bread pieces around to dip with.
Really easy and always popular.


----------

